# membership pack?



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Any idea when I'll get my pack then guys...looking forward to putting my ttoc stickers up....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

As all the guys that run the club are volunteers , it may take a couple of weeks   so please be patient


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

yep I understand that...was just inquiring as to how long it normally takes - it doesn't say on the site...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ttmonkey said:


> yep I understand that...was just inquiring as to how long it normally takes - it doesn't say on the site...


I would say @ 4 weeks :wink: depending on the work load of the committee.


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

so it's gone up from two to four weeks...maybe I shouldn't have asked...!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ttmonkey said:


> so it's gone up from two to four weeks...maybe I shouldn't have asked...!


If it arrives in 2 weeks then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

If it arrives in 4 weeks then [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
the wait will have been better :wink:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

ttmonkey, email/pm me your name & postcode and i'll look into it for you.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Nadeem

The order needs to be processed once payment is received. You ordered your pack on the 7th and payment was updated 14th (by the treasurer, Graeme). Malc, the membership sec will then make the pack up, the next time is back from Poland.

We're looking at updating the shop to be auto updated from Paypal, so hopefully this will speed things up greatly.

Apologies for the delay


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Not a problem Mark,

I'm in no hurry for the pack as such, was just wondering how long it normally takes, I read the e-mail that came to me and it had a 'delivery status' field but with nothing against it.

Thanks

Nadeem


----------

